# Horrible Hilly Hundreds Help



## deftone86 (Jan 23, 2012)

Has anyone on here completed the Horrible Hilly Hundreds in Blue Mounds, WI? I am curious what recommendations people would have for me if I do get selected in the lottey. The website recommends a minimum having a 27t cog on the cassette I'm curious if that recommendation is for anyone or if that is more for the well trained.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## mik (Jan 15, 2008)

What do you currently run for a cassette and front chainring set up?? A double or triple in front??
What do you consider "well trained??" That part of the State has some leg breakers....A compact front chainring set up (50x34) and a 12-25 or 27 would be the ideal set up in my opinion....3000 miles a year for 25+ years, raced USCF for 18years...ridden in that area on some of those climbs and that's what I'd use to be comfortable....


----------



## deftone86 (Jan 23, 2012)

I have a compact front chainring (50X34) and an 11-32 cassette. I currently have a SRAM Apex RD and Cassette and I want to switch to the Force RD and a PG1070 11-28 cassette but before I make that change I want to make sure I am not setting my self up for failure.


----------



## jjbird (Nov 6, 2005)

You should be alright with that combo. But really depends on you fitness level. I done this event allot and run standard gearing. If you can go out and try blue mounds enterance road to the park. Then just ride around mt. horeb verona area this will give a good indication of your gearing choice.


----------



## mik (Jan 15, 2008)

I don't think getting rid of the "32" will be an issue at all....If you're upgrading your rear cassette I would almost steer you towards the 12-28 that has the "16" which usually comes in more handy than the "11" on an 11x28 for us mere mortals.....

Like the other poster stated if you're in reasonable condition and do everything right on ride day your gearing won't be an issue....


----------



## GaRandonee (Dec 21, 2010)

I second "mik." I just changed from 12-27 to 11-26, and I miss the 16t more than I enjoy the 11t. What eve you do, do it well ahead of time and try it out.


----------



## deftone86 (Jan 23, 2012)

I never considered a 12-28. The only time I ever use my 11t cog is when I am going down long steep hill so I could probably get by without it. So many decisions I don't know if I want a pg1070 or the new xg1090 it is 85g grams lighter.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

If you are not sure then bring the low gears. It's better to have low gears and not need them than to need them and not have them.

I recommend having at least one gear lower than you'd normally bring for a ride with climbs that steep. That way when you get tired or dehydrated or bonk you have a gear that you can still turn over.


----------



## kg1 (Apr 17, 2002)

*Good idea but...*



jjbird said:


> You should be alright with that combo. But really depends on you fitness level. I done this event allot and run standard gearing. If you can go out and try blue mounds enterance road to the park. Then just ride around mt. horeb verona area this will give a good indication of your gearing choice.


Sampling the hills in the area is a great idea, but I would say that there is a big difference between going up Blue Mounds the first time and the last time -- fist time, no trouble, gearing doesn't matter, last time, I think I could have walked faster.

It's fun. Good luck with the lottery.

Thanks.

kg1


----------



## FlatlandRoller (Jan 22, 2004)

You can grunt it out with the stack of dimes but I'd stick with the 32, especially if you're going for the 200K option. It's a long, wearing day of attrition and you need to be able to avoid frying your legs in the first half. I'm a fan of the 34X34 road compact/mtb gearing. I'm not a climber but I can bust out a sub 58 min flat 40K and have done a handful of 200+ mile rides just so you know where I'm coming from. A flyweight climber wouldn't need gears that low. It's a hell of a ride, I hope you enjoy most of it.


----------



## antonlove (Sep 30, 2009)

I've done this ride only once and will do it again this year. I live and train in Chicago where we don't have anything near the hills like the one encountered on this ride. My bike has a 53/39 chainring with an 11-23t in the back. I never knew that I could meet a hill that would make me want to get off my bike and walk. Blue Mound is that hill. But, the 2nd time around was just brutal. My legs hurt so bad that I'm doing it again this year and bringing 3 of my friends to suffer with me.

As for your question, I made it through the ride, but I would've prefered to have an 11-28t in the back. I think my friends will have an easier time because these 3 guys run compact chainrings. 

As a reference, my friends and I are weekend warriors who may have about 1000 miles on the saddle when we get to that ride.


----------



## velohound (Apr 21, 2008)

Will next year....


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

It's not a particularly hard climb if you're from somewhere that has hills, it's just the biggest hill in southern Wi. After 190k, it's a really hard hill but what isn't after that distance? I rode it today on a 39x25 in relatively poor fitness (40 miles into a 65 mile ride). If you have a 34x26 you should be fine. It'll be more about how much you spend in the 1st 3/4 of the ride distance. Eat a lot.


----------



## FlatlandRoller (Jan 22, 2004)

It's got a couple of "decents" but it'll still take 30 minutes to get up that thing and you've got some 15+% ramps to contend with...after climbing one nut buster after another all day long. I've been up a few of the big climbs in the alps and ... although a lot longer ... I found them easier because they were a much more reasonable 7-8% grade. Over 10% and it just gets really hard. The carnage later in the day for the 100K riders is impressive....carnage to the carbon fiber cycling shoes that is (from the walking). I'm not meaning to be snotty here but flats and running shoes may have been better for some. It's certainly a memorable experience.


----------



## cyclist brent (Apr 13, 2011)

You'll be fine. I'm in chicago and doing that this year too. I did the Robbie Ventura gran fondo and the Dairyland Dare last year so I'm well acquanted with the killer hills and that monster last climb. It hard for us to really be prepared in fairly flat chicago, so the easier gearing the better. I'm a 135' lb rider on a sub 16 bike...and am usually the first guy up any hill. I did Robbie's ride with a standard front and a 11x25 last year. After all the distance I couldn't push that 25 tooth up that final climb. I had to walk. Its a killer on the ego, but I just didn't have it left in my legs at that point. I swapped out the cassette for a 12x28 and did the dairyland without any problems. The only hill that was still hard (but doable) was Roberts Road. By the time you're in the thick of the climb, its around 16 to 20% or more . I had to switch-back the crap out of that to make it ok. Luckily that was a relatively shorter hill. At that point I think I was 73 miles into the ride and starting to feel a little tired. Overall I did 90 miles and 9300' of elevation. This year I'm looking to up my distance to the 120 or hopefully the 165 mile distance. The big difference is that I'll be packing a compact crank to help out in those climbs later in the day when the leg strength is dwindling Since you are already starting with a compact, I think you'll be fine. Just manage your strength with the idea that you are climbing all day. Burning all your energy in the first 3/4 of the ride will make the last 1/4 excruciatingly painful. I second that. By the way, did you make the lottery?


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

It all depends on one's fitness. Some people sign up for that ride that have no business doing it and are walking the ride up Blue Mound the first time around. That would make for a long day.


----------

